# MV Maranui 1968



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

In preparation for the 50th anniversary (June) of the sinking of MV Maranui, I would like to hear from any crew who were aboard for that trip.

http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/1968-maranui-sinks/

Thank you,

Neil Sanderson, Editor, maritimeradio.org


----------

